# يا جمالك وانتى اموره وعالفيس بوك حاطه الصوره



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2011)

_*
يا جمالك وانتى اموره وعالفيس بوك حاطه الصوره*_








*








ظاهرة صور البنات اللى مليا الفيس بوك دى بجد مش عارف فى ايه زى ما يكون وباء او مرض سريع الانتشار او ما شابه ذلك !!! يعنى انا بجد مش فاهم ايه الفكرة فى كدة ؟ الاجابة المتوقعة او المعتادة : عشان صحابى يشوفونى..طب سورى يعنى بس هما صحابك دول مش بتشوفيهم وبيشوفوكى على الحقيقة يعنى صوت وصورة يعنى كمان ارخص من الفيديو كول بس 


مااااااااااشى ما علينا عديها..طبعا البروفايل بتاعك اكيد فى ولاد وبيشوفو الصور دى وعادى والحياة حلوة بس ليه تدى الفرصة لواحد انو يتفرج على صورتك بالربع ساعة ويعد يدقق ويمقق ويحقق فيها ويجيبك من فوقك لتحتك ومن يمينك لشمالك ويفصصك حتة حتة يلا مهى هيصة بقى ويا عينى ياعيييييييينى


 لو طلع جدع اوى بقى واخد منها كوبى عندو عالجهاز ولا عالموبايل وشوفى بقى صحابو اللى بيمسكو الموبايل و http://www.yaso3na.net/4m/showthread.php?t=89269 يا حركاتك يا بلوتوث يا جامد وبقدرة قادر صورتك تبقى على تليفونات الشلة كلها واللى ما يشترى يتفرج...و يسلام بقى لو فى واحد اجدع من صاحبنا الاولانى ده واخد صورك كلها وعمل بيها بروفايل تانى واتفرجى بقى عالكلام المكتوب 



 (الكلام ده حصل فعلا وخلينى بقى عقبال ما البروفايل المزيف ده يتقفل وطبعا متنسيش ان البروفايل بتاعك فى معظم بياناتك يعنى خلاص كدة اتعرفتى وبقت فضيحة ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا..طب وليه كل ده ؟؟ يعنى انا متاكد انك بنت مؤدبة واهلك مقصروش معاكى يعنى يبقى ايه شكلك لما بالصدفة كد اخوكى يبقى اقف مع واحد صاحبو وماسكين تليفونات بعض وفجأة من حيث لاتدرى يلاقى صورتك على موبايل صاحبو واكيد اخوكى هيسالو تعرفها منين وصاحبو هيجابو بكل تلقائية دى واحدة صحبتى عالفيسhttp://www.yaso3na.net/4m/showthread.php?t=89269  بوك..يا فرحة بابا وماما بيكى .. لو فعلا عايزة تحطى صورتك حطيها عالميل على الاقل مش كل من هب ودب هيعمل كوبى .



 بنات كتير منهم اللى اعرفهم واللى معرفهمش وانا بقولهم متزعلوش منى بس ده رايى بصراحة ... الاخر دى حرية شخصية و انتى اللى هتشيلى الموضوع كلو لوحدك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههه*
*حلوووووووو عنوان الموضوع *
*والمضمون أحلى طبعا ..*
*انا عن نفسى لا بحب الفيس ده ولا هو بيحبنى :fun_lol:*
*وطبعا بيبقى أكبر غلط ان البنت تحط صورتها*
*انا بصراحة مش فاهمة ايه الأستفادة من كده :fun_oops:*
*بس ارجع واقوووووولك البيت ثم البيت ثم البيت*
*طالما البنت عملت كده ومش جواها خوف من باباها او اخوها او ماماتها*
*يبقى خلاص قول على الدنيا السلام :bomb:*
*شكرا يا مينا *​


----------



## grges monir (28 أغسطس 2011)

فعلا البيت والاسرة اولا
طيب اقولك حاجة بعيد عن الفيس بس تقرب الفكر شوية من المواضيع دى
انا مسئول نادى الكنيسة للشباب والبنات ولما بشوف موقف مش عجبنى  بوجهة وسواعى بكلم الاب او الام يوجهوا بنتهم
اخر صيحة فى  الاهل بقى اليومين دول 
 بقول لوالد بنت عندى فىالنادى انها بتهزر مع الاود بمساحة اكبر كتير جدا من الطبيعى والمنطقى وبقولة لما الشاب بيلاقى منها الهزار دة بيهزر هوكمان كدة  ردة بقى اية 
لما تشتكى ليك من حد ابقى ادخل  !!!!!!!!!
اقولة اية دة بقى ههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *حلوووووووو عنوان الموضوع *
> *والمضمون أحلى طبعا ..*
> *انا عن نفسى لا بحب الفيس ده ولا هو بيحبنى :fun_lol:*
> ...


*وياريت بلاش تحبى الفيس ولا تخليه يحبك دا ادمااااااان ومشاكل وحورارت ملهاش لازمه

و نووورتى يا مرمر بمرورك*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> فعلا البيت والاسرة اولا
> طيب اقولك حاجة بعيد عن الفيس بس تقرب الفكر شوية من المواضيع دى
> انا مسئول نادى الكنيسة للشباب والبنات ولما بشوف موقف مش عجبنى  بوجهة وسواعى بكلم الاب او الام يوجهوا بنتهم
> اخر صيحة فى  الاهل بقى اليومين دول
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه
قوله اللهم بلغت اللهم فشهد
هههههههه
شكرا جرجس لمشاركتك
ونورت يا باشا
*​


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2011)

انا غيرت رأيى القديم فى نفس الموضوع
انا شايف انه حرية شخصية و طالما البنت مأمنة ال privacy كويس و مش مأفورة مافيش مشكلة


----------



## SALVATION (29 أغسطس 2011)

> بقول لوالد بنت عندى فىالنادى انها بتهزر مع الاود بمساحة اكبر كتير جدا من الطبيعى والمنطقى وبقولة لما الشاب بيلاقى منها الهزار دة بيهزر هوكمان كدة ردة بقى اية
> لما تشتكى ليك من حد ابقى ادخل !!!!!!!!!
> اقولة اية دة بقى ههههههه


فكرتنى بموقف حصل مع زوج اختى 
بس هنا هو راح لاهل البنت وقلهم ان بنتكوا هتهرب مع ولد مش مسيحى مش عايز اقولك كمية الاهانة اللى اخدها وان بنتنا مش كده
وتانى يوم بالفعل البنت سابت البيت وهربة 
-----------
ربنا يهدى الاهل على اولادهم بجد وميستخصروش فيهم النصيحة
شكراا لمضمون موضوعك اخى الكريم
​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أغسطس 2011)

اولا عنوان الموضوع شدني جدااااااااا
مفيهاش مشكله انه الواحد يحب الفيس 
بس البنت لازم تاخد بالها من تصرفتها ويمنفعش تنزل صور حتي لو مامنه عليها ومخليها بخصوصيه لسبب بسيط ايه لزمتهم اصلا في انه يتحط وبذات في بلد زي اللي عايشين فيها 
وثانيا اسمحولي اختلف معاكم في موضوع البيت مش  معني انه بنت حطتت صورها علي الفيس تبقي مش كويسه او البيت والاسره معلمهاش التربيه الصح ماهي ممكن تكون مؤدبه بس متحرره وبتتعامل بتلقائيه او ممكن سلامه نيه  او في اعتقدها انها سامحه لاصدقها يتطلعو علي صورها فا دا مش معني تقصير في تربيه البيت لانه تلت اربع الشعب المصر حاطط صوره علي الفيس يبقي معني كده انه مش جواها خوف من البيت ؟؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> انا غيرت رأيى القديم فى نفس الموضوع
> انا شايف انه حرية شخصية و طالما البنت مأمنة ال privacy كويس و مش مأفورة مافيش مشكلة


*
وانا احترم وجهه نظرك جدا  لكن مش بتفق معاك
اصل مش فاهم ايه الحكمه لما تحط صورتها ع الفيس دا احنا فى مصر يا ريس   *:fun_lol:
*نورت يا كريتيك بمرورك

*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> فكرتنى بموقف حصل مع زوج اختى
> بس هنا هو راح لاهل البنت وقلهم ان بنتكوا هتهرب مع ولد مش مسيحى مش عايز اقولك كمية الاهانة اللى اخدها وان بنتنا مش كده
> وتانى يوم بالفعل البنت سابت البيت وهربة
> -----------
> ...


*نورت يا تونى بمرورك

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> اولا عنوان الموضوع شدني جدااااااااا
> مفيهاش مشكله انه الواحد يحب الفيس
> بس البنت لازم تاخد بالها من تصرفتها ويمنفعش تنزل صور حتي لو مامنه عليها ومخليها بخصوصيه لسبب بسيط ايه لزمتهم اصلا في انه يتحط وبذات في بلد زي اللي عايشين فيها
> وثانيا اسمحولي اختلف معاكم في موضوع البيت مش  معني انه بنت حطتت صورها علي الفيس تبقي مش كويسه او البيت والاسره معلمهاش التربيه الصح ماهي ممكن تكون مؤدبه بس متحرره وبتتعامل بتلقائيه او ممكن سلامه نيه  او في اعتقدها انها سامحه لاصدقها يتطلعو علي صورها فا دا مش معني تقصير في تربيه البيت لانه تلت اربع الشعب المصر حاطط صوره علي الفيس يبقي معني كده انه مش جواها خوف من البيت ؟؟؟


*جمييل يا ميرو

نورتِ الموضوع

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2011)

*



اصل مش فاهم ايه الحكمه لما تحط صورتها ع الفيس دا احنا فى مصر يا ريس :fun_lol:

أنقر للتوسيع...

**شوف يا برنس انا عندى اخت بنت و اعرف شوية عن نفسية البنات*
*سواء فى مصر او فى افغانستان البنت هى البنت*
*اى بنت فى العالم (مهما اتقال العكس من اى بنت هتبقى بتخدع نفسها) نفسها تحس انها جميلة و موضع اهتمام و عندها ميل طبيعى للرغبة فى الشعور ان الاخرين شايفينها جميلة*
*و اى شخص سواء ولد او بنت بيبقى عايز يحس انه موضع اهتمام و محبوب و رائع عند الاخرين*
*لما البنت بتنزل صورة على الفيس بيبقى اهتمامها تعليقات اصدقائها : الله انتى جميلة ...انتى حلوة ...نايس بيك ...و هكذا ....ده بيشبع رغبتها فى الاحساس انها محبوبة و رائعة عند الاخرين بشكل محترم و مهذب*
*و صوابعك مش زى بعضها ....يعنى متجيش اى بنت تقولى لا مش مهم تعمل كدة علشان نفسيتها تكون سوية ...كل واحد و نفسيته و منطقه و اسلوبه ....فيه بنت ممكن تتعب نفسيا لو حد اجبرها بالعافية متنزلش صورة واحدة ليها على الاقل ...و هتدور على طرق تانية علشان تحس انها جميلة عند الناس و جايز متكنش ظريفة (زى اللبس مثلا او الافورة فى العلاقات الاجتماعية و هكذا)*
*فطالما صورة محترمة انا مش شايف مشكلة بل الكبت فى الحالة دى هو المشكلة*


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2011)

*حلو الموضوع *


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2011)

هيا طبعا حرية شخصية انها تحط صورتها او متحطاش

لكن هى نصيحة ليه تغامر مش مستاهلة يعنى

الحرص كويس


----------



## girgis2 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*في الحقيقة أنا في حاجة مش فاهمها هنا :

ألا يكفي البنت ما تلاقيه من اهتمام وشعور انها جميلة ومحبوبة من أخوها أو والدها في البيت فبتدور عليه مع الناس بره ولا مفيش اهتمام بيها داخل البيت أساساااا

في النهاية أي اهتمام للبنت أو للشاب خارج البيت دا في حد ذاته فيه خطورة

شكرااا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (29 أغسطس 2011)

*عايزة البنت تحط الصورة ده شانها مش عايزة ده شانها*
*مش هنحكم ع اخلاق البنت من وضعها لصورة في الفيس لو عملنا كده يبقى بالاولى ننقب بناتنا لانو ايه معنى في الشارع ناس غريبة بتشوفها وفي الفيس اللي غالبا بيشوفو الصورة الاصدقاء بس يبقى ممنوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ايه المهم الصورة ولا البنت نفسها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الامر مش مستحق*

*شكرا للموضوع*


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2011)

*



في الحقيقة أنا في حاجة مش فاهمها هنا :

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اكيد تقصد كلامى *
*



في النهاية أي اهتمام للبنت أو للشاب خارج البيت دا في حد ذاته فيه خطورة

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لو كلامك صح مكنش حد بحث عن اصدقاء (يحبهم و يحبوه و يهتموا بيه و يهمت بيهم) خارج البيت !*


----------



## girgis2 (29 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *اكيد تقصد كلامى *
> 
> *لو كلامك صح مكنش حد بحث عن اصدقاء (يحبهم و يحبوه و يهتموا بيه و يهمت بيهم) خارج البيت !*


*
الاهتمام بالأصدقاء والسؤال عليهم ومناقشتهم في كل شيء ما عدا طبعاااا الأمور الخاصة دا شيء مقبول ومش هو دا الاهتمام اللي أقصده

أنا بقول انها تشعر بأنها جميلة من أصدقائها ويتغزلزوا فيها وفي صورها وأنت شايف ان دا شيء عادي وأحسن ما تأفور في لبسها وفي علاقتها بحجة ان الكبت وحش

أنا بقى بقول هنا انها ليه أساساااا بتحب تدور على الغزل دا من أصدقائها وليه لبسها ميكونش محترم وهل هذا يليق أصلاااا

اذا كنت حضرتك شايف ان دا طبيعي ولائق فأنا بقى شايفه غير لائق

وأعتقد اني أنا كمان حر في رأيي زي ما سيادتك حر في رأيك

وليس من حق أي أحد أن يتهمني بأني عقليتي عقلية متزمتة أو بشوف المرأة على انها عورة ويجب أن تنتقب

من امتى المسيحي - اللي كتابه بيقوله أن الله خلق الانسان ذكرااا وأنثى على صورته ومثاله - بينظر للمرأة على انها عورة يجب أن تغطى ؟!!!

دا كلام غير مظبوط ولكن هناك ما يليق وما لا يليق من وجهة نظري كمسيحي


*​


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2011)

*



الاهتمام بالأصدقاء والسؤال عليهم ومناقشتهم في كل شيء ما عدا طبعاااا الأمور الخاصة دا شيء مقبول ومش هو دا الاهتمام اللي أقصده

أنقر للتوسيع...

**و انا ارى ان المديح و الاطراء من الاصدقاء نوع مهم جدا من الاهتمام و مقبول جدا فنحن لسنا مسلمين و لانعمل بثقافة الفصل و الحجب و الحجاب الرجعية*
*



أنا بقول انها تشعر بأنها جميلة من أصدقائها ويتغزلزوا فيها وفي صورها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**و حضرتك ليه شايف انه ده غزل و تغزل و تحول الامر الى مزايدة على الغزل و تحول الامر الى مفهوم العورات وكأنه اذا اجتمعت صورة و تعليق فالشيطان ثالثهما !*
*بما ان حضرتك شايف ان المرأة ليست عورة فما العيب ان تضع صورتها ؟!!*
*مثال*
*المزيعة المحترمة جدا من الجميع "دينا عبد الكريم" عندها اكونت على الفيس بوك و تضع العديد من صورها ...فهل هى عديمة الاحترام و افعالهالا تليق ؟!*


> *أنا بقى بقول هنا انها ليه أساساااا بتحب تدور على الغزل دا من أصدقائها*


*اولاده مش بحث عن غزل و لا تغزل بقدر الشعور انها موضع اهتمام*
*ليس جرم ان يود كل انسان ان يشعر انه جميل *
*و ان لم يشعر انه محبوب و رائع و جميل (من خلال كلام التشجيع و الاطراء) سيصبح معقد نفسيا و سيصاب بآفة انعدام الثقة بالنفس بصغر النفس و احتقار الذات و للاسف هذه افة الكثير فى مجتمعنا*


> *اذا كنت حضرتك شايف ان دا طبيعي ولائق فأنا بقى شايفه غير لائق*


*طبعا حقك و لكن هناك مفارقة عجيبة*
*قولك ان وجه المراة ليس عورة هو اتفاق مع رأيى*
*بما انك قلت ان المرأة المسيحة ليست عورة و لا ينبغى تغطيتها اذن من حقها ان تضع صورة لشخصيتها فوجهها ليس عورة كى تخفيه*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 أغسطس 2011)

شوف 
انا بكره الفيس بوك
بس ليا رأي يمكن واقعي شويتين

هو فيها اية لما بنت تحط صورتها ( صورة محترمة ) وواحد يشوفها ؟
البنت دي بتمشي ف مليوووووووون شارع وناس غريبة بتشوفها
البنت دي بتروح جامعه واكتر من 100 الف طالب بيشوفها كل يوم
البنت دي بتتشاف من ناس غريبة كل يوم 
فرق اية الناس اللي بيشوفوها ف الشارع عن الفيس بوك عن الياهو عن الجن الازرق !!!!!!!!! 
ولا حاجة !

المفهوم دة اترسب عندنا ( البنت متحطش صورها ) عشان خوفنا من التكنولوجيا ، وان النت دة اخترعوة عشان ياخدو صورة اختي ويركبوا وشها على بنت عريانة !!!!!!!!!!!

طبعا كل كلامي ع البنات المحترمة اللي يتخاف عليها
انما بنت حاطة صورة عريانة ليها ، فدي اقل من اننا نعملها موضوع او نتكلم عليها ، لأنها عايزة كل اللي انت حذرت منو ف موضوعك

سلام


----------



## girgis2 (29 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *و انا ارى ان المديح و الاطراء من الاصدقاء نوع مهم جدا من الاهتمام و مقبول جدا فنحن لسنا مسلمين و لانعمل بثقافة الفصل و الحجب و الحجاب الرجعية*
> *
> أولاااا دا مش مديح ولا اطراء
> دا غزل صريح لما يقولها أنتي حلوة
> ...


*
الخلاصة اللي عايز أقولهالك وأرجوك تفهمني فيها

ان كل واحد وكل واحدة فينا نشأ وتربى في بيئة مختلفة عن الآخر وعشان كدة اللي تسمح بيه أنت لا أسمح بيه أنا والعكس أيضاااا صحيح ولكن دا مش معناه ان الرأي المخالف لك يكون بالضرورة رأي اسلامي لأننا كلنا مسيحيين ولينا عقيدتنا التي لا تقول أن المرأة عورة أو انها فرض عليها الحجاب

وأرجوك متخليش كتر مناقشاتك مع المسلمين تخليك تفتكر ان كل الناس الشرقيين بتفكر بنفس الطريقة بتاعتهم*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *شوف يا برنس انا عندى اخت بنت و اعرف شوية عن نفسية البنات*
> *سواء فى مصر او فى افغانستان البنت هى البنت*
> *اى بنت فى العالم (مهما اتقال العكس من اى بنت هتبقى بتخدع نفسها) نفسها تحس انها جميلة و موضع اهتمام و عندها ميل طبيعى للرغبة فى الشعور ان الاخرين شايفينها جميلة*
> *و اى شخص سواء ولد او بنت بيبقى عايز يحس انه موضع اهتمام و محبوب و رائع عند الاخرين*
> ...


_*يا كبير انا بردوا عندى اتنين اخوات بنات كمان
وحاسس بمشاعر البنت 
وبردوا عارف ان البنت سواء فى مصر او افغانستان هى بنت
بس كل اللى بقصده من "احنا فى مصر" ان بعض الشباب 
بيستغل الظروف دى بطريقه مش كويسه واكيد معظمنا يعرف كدا كويس.
و كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الشياء توافقنى
طالما انا شايف ان فى الموضوع دا خطر يبقى ليه اعمله
وانا عارف كويس ان البنت لما تنزل صوره ع الفيس بيبقى كل اهتمامها تعليقات اصحابها . فيعنى الموضوع بقى سلاح ذو حدين جايز فى يوم من الايام يسببلها مشاكل
"فطالما صوره محترمه انا مش شايف مشكله"
ههههههه والهى يا كريتيك شباب اليومين دول مش بيغلب عليهم حاجه
ممكن تكون الصوره محترمه بس هما يحولها لحاجات تانيه عن طريق برامج اخرى
طبعا فاهمنى انا اقصد ايه... .
واخيرا احب اقول ان موضوع وضع الصوره ع الفيس سلاح ذو حدين
زى ما التكنولوجيا والبرامج الاخرى بقيت سلاح ذو حدين

ونــــــورت يا باشا بمرورك

*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *حلو الموضوع *


*
نورتِ نانسى بمرورك

بس ياريت نعرف رأيك فى الموضوع
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هيا طبعا حرية شخصية انها تحط صورتها او متحطاش
> 
> لكن هى نصيحة ليه تغامر مش مستاهلة يعنى
> 
> الحرص كويس


*فعلا باب الاحتياط واجب
نورتِ يا كوينا بمرورك

*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *في الحقيقة أنا في حاجة مش فاهمها هنا :
> 
> ألا يكفي البنت ما تلاقيه من اهتمام وشعور انها جميلة ومحبوبة من أخوها أو والدها في البيت فبتدور عليه مع الناس بره ولا مفيش اهتمام بيها داخل البيت أساساااا
> *_لا يا جرجس مع احترامى لرأيك ..انا معتقدش ان دا سبب
> ...


*نورت يا جرجس بمرورك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2011)

> لما واحد يقول لواحدة صديقته أنتي حلوة وقمر
> هل دا تشجيع واطراء ولا مغازلة ؟!!!


انت منين حكمت انى بتكلم على ولاد بتعلق على صور بنات ؟!!!!!
و ليه معتبر ان المجاملات معاكسات و مغازلة ؟!!
لو اصحابها اللى على الفيس (سواء ولاد او بنات) مش زى اخواتها مكنتش هتضيفهم اساسا
يعنى على فرض ان ولد قال "نايس بيك" على صورتها ده زى اخوها و مش مفروض لما يجاملها ترفع الجزمة و تديلوا بيها !
اما لو انت مضايق ان الصور الناس شايفاها فلا تشمى اخت ولا خطيبتك و لامراتك فى الشارع و لا توديهم الشغل علشان مليون واحد بيشوفهم !




> ولكن تضع صورها دا مش حلو في حقها زي ما قولت قبل كدة


ليه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ايه العيب ممكن اعرف ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *عايزة البنت تحط الصورة ده شانها مش عايزة ده شانها*
> *مش هنحكم ع اخلاق البنت من وضعها لصورة في الفيس لو عملنا كده يبقى بالاولى ننقب بناتنا لانو ايه معنى في الشارع ناس غريبة بتشوفها وفي الفيس اللي غالبا بيشوفو الصورة الاصدقاء بس يبقى ممنوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ايه المهم الصورة ولا البنت نفسها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه طيب براحه يا انجيلا متزوقيش
اقولك لو ايدك تقيله تعالى اضربينى قلمين احسن *:a63:
*
والهى انا قولت كدا فى الموضوع ان دى حريه شخصيه 
بس لو حصلت حاجه كدا ولا كدا هى اللى هتشيل الليله كلها*

*ونورتينى يا انجيلا بمرورك 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (29 أغسطس 2011)

عنوان الموضوع تحفه اخر حاجه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس كلامك مقنع جداااااااااااا ميرسيه ربنا يباركك


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2011)

*



ممكن تكون الصوره محترمه بس هما يحولها لحاجات تانيه عن طريق برامج اخرى طبعا فاهمنى انا اقصد ايه


أنقر للتوسيع...

**حلو انا فاهمك*
*دى غلطتها انها ما أمنتش ال privacy او ضافت ناس مش واثقة فيهم*
*انا عايز اقولك ان اللى عايز يأذى بنت مش هيغلب !*
*مش بعيد يصورها فى الشارع ياخد صورتها يركبها*
*فهل منمشيهمش فى الشارع كمان خوفا عليهم ؟*
*هل فاهم قصدى ؟*
*اخونا فوق بيقول ان حط الصور اصلا وحش فى حقها !!!*
*انا اعرف متين بنت حاطين صورهم و معظمهم خادمات ..كل دور لا يليق و قلة داب !*
*انا شايف اننا مكبرين الموضوع اووووووووووووى !*


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> شوف
> انا بكره الفيس بوك
> بس ليا رأي يمكن واقعي شويتين
> 
> ...


*نـــــورت يا كيرلس بمرورك

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> عنوان الموضوع تحفه اخر حاجه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس كلامك مقنع جداااااااااااا ميرسيه ربنا يباركك


*اى خدمـــه :t31:*
*نورتى بنت موسى الاسود
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## girgis2 (29 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> انت منين حكمت انى بتكلم على ولاد بتعلق على صور بنات ؟!!!!!
> 
> *مش أنت الي قولت في مشاركتك قبل كدة ان البنت تحب تسمع الله أنتي حلوة و الله أنتي جميلة !!!!!!!!!!!
> *​
> ...



*العيب انها خلت نفسها فرجة للناس عشان تعلق عليها وتقول رأيهاااا فيها وفي صورها الشخصية ياللي بتدافع عن **المرأة وكرامتها أنت كدة بترخصها وبتجيبها الأرض** !!!!!!!*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *حلو انا فاهمك*
> *دى غلطتها انها ما أمنتش ال privacy او ضافت ناس مش واثقة فيهم*
> *انا عايز اقولك ان اللى عايز يأذى بنت مش هيغلب !*
> *مش بعيد يصورها فى الشارع ياخد صورتها يركبها*
> ...


*
والهى يا كريتيك "مناقد" انت اسم على مسمى ههههههههههههه
بجد كلامك بيعجبنى كتير
من ناحيه تأمين ال privacy دا ممكن يكون حل وسط
مع انى تقريبا اعتقد ان بردوا اللى عايز يسحب الصوره تقريبا مش هيغلب "بصراحه مجربتش"
لكن من ناحيه ان هو يصورها وهى ماشيه فى الشارع
فدى صعبه شويه مش هيعرف يتملك اوووى دا غير ان خوفه هيكون من الناس اللى حواليه
والموضوع مش مكبرينه ولا حاجه بس دا خوف عليهم
لان الايام اللى جايه ربنا يستر منهااااا
وربنا معانا جميعااا
ونوورتى يا كبييير بمرورك

*​


----------



## أنجيلا (29 أغسطس 2011)

*صار وضع البنت لصورتها في الفيس ترخيص ليها ووضع لكرامتها في الارض!!*
*حد يفهمني حاجة وحدة لانو قرب يجيني شلل *
*ازاي بتسمح لبنتك او اختك او.. بالخروج للشارع والذهاب للجامعة بحيث بيشوفها كل خلق ربنا ومش بتسمحلها انها تضع صورة في الفيس او الياهو ؟؟؟؟*
*يعني يشوفو الاصل ومش يشوفو الصورة؟*
*ده كلام منطقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لو عيب تضع الصورة وتبقى قليلة الادب لو عملتها يبقى من باب اولى عيب يشوفها حد وتقى قللة الادب لو مش اتنقبت!! *


----------



## coptic eagle (29 أغسطس 2011)

اهلا بالاخت انجيلا 
الفكره مش فكره عيب الفكره ان في ناس بتستغل صور البنات وتعمل حجات مش كويسه 
فطبعا انا لا ارى مانع في وضع صورر للبنت


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ جرجس
للاسف اسلوبك مش تمام معايا و خرجت عن حدود الادب مثل "متلفش و تدور" و اتهامك الضمنى ليا ب "قلة الاحترام" و استهزائك "منتهى الحكمة"
و واخد الموضوع على اعصابك و كالعادة بتستنتج استنتاجات وهمية و مبالغ فيها.... اما عن الاتهامات فيبدو ان اسلوب القاء الاتهامات و الشخصنة هو معتاد عندك... كما لو كنا فى معركة !
ملوش فايدة اكمل حوار طالما وصلنا للحد ده 
*و بما انك انت من بدأ الحوار بتعليقك على مداخلتى ارجو متعلقش على اى تعليق ليا مرة تانية*
سلام


----------



## أنجيلا (29 أغسطس 2011)

coptic eagle قال:


> اهلا بالاخت انجيلا
> الفكره مش فكره عيب الفكره ان في ناس بتستغل صور البنات وتعمل حجات مش كويسه
> فطبعا انا لا ارى مانع في وضع صورر للبنت


*يا اخي مش هيشوف صورتها غير اللي ضايفاهم عندها يعني الناس اللي واثقة منهم*
* لان في حد بيقولك وضع المراة لصورتها بيقلل منها وبيرخصها!!!!!!!!!*
*ثم الخوف الزائد ده اللي جاب اخرنا *
*صار عندنا من كل حاجة "الفوبيا" فبنكبر الامور وبنهولها *
*هي مجرد صورة*
*بلاش نعمل من الحبة قبة*


----------



## أنجيلا (29 أغسطس 2011)

*اتمنى بلاش نبقى نكبر الامور كده*
*الامر مش مستحق*
*مجرد صورة فبلاش نربطها باخلاق البنت وانها هتبقى...لو وضعت صورة وووووووو *

*الواضح ان الحوار تحول لحرب اهلية من ثاني*
*عشان كده الافضل اخرج*

*تسجيل خروج....*


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *صار وضع البنت لصورتها في الفيس ترخيص ليها ووضع لكرامتها في الارض!!*
> *حد يفهمني حاجة وحدة لانو قرب يجيني شلل *
> *ازاي بتسمح لبنتك او اختك او.. بالخروج للشارع والذهاب للجامعة بحيث بيشوفها كل خلق ربنا ومش بتسمحلها انها تضع صورة في الفيس او الياهو ؟؟؟؟*
> *يعني يشوفو الاصل ومش يشوفو الصورة؟*
> ...


_*هههههههههههههه
طيب يا انجيلا حضرتك متعصبه ليه
ويجيلك شلل ليه ...الموضوع للنقاش 
الموضوع مش راح اوديه المحكمه وارفع قضيه ضد كل بنت تحط صوره ع الفيس

اولا اللى قولته فى الموضوع ان البنت اللى تحط صورتها ع الياهو
دى مافيهاش مشكله لان زى ما قولت مش كل من هب ودب هيعلق تعليقات مش كويسه ومش هيقدر يعمل بالصوره اى تركيب مش كويس

اما من ناحيه الجامعه والشارع تقدرى تقنعينى ان ممكن يصور شكلك او ياخد صوره كامله ليكِ الا بأرادتك تقريبا صعب انو يعمل كدا 

فكل الخوف ان ممكن اى شاب ياخد صوره لاى بنت ويعملها تركيب 
وينزلها على مواقع مش كويسه  فساعتها بقى قولى يا رحمان يارحيم على نفسك
وابسط ما فيها ان ياخد الصوره وينزلها على الحساب عنده واتفرجى بقى ع التعليقات
طب واحنا ليه نحط نفسنا فى مواقف زى دى

دا الكلام اللى  عنــــــدى 

بس شكلك حاطه صوره ليكِ ع الفيس
ياللا الحقى شليهااااا :a63: 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فشهد هههههههههههه
ونورتينى يا انجبلا بمرورك
*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اتمنى بلاش نبقى نكبر الامور كده*
> *الامر مش مستحق*
> *مجرد صورة فبلاش نربطها باخلاق البنت وانها هتبقى...لو وضعت صورة وووووووو *
> 
> ...


*اولا يا انجيلا الكلام لو مش عاجبك اعملى اللى بدماغك طالما مقتنعه بيه 
ودى حاجه مش تزعل
و احنا مش بنعمل من الحبه قبه ولا حاجه
دى مجرد نصيحه لو عايزه تعملى بيها
ثانيا انا مش بربط اخلاق البنت اطلاقا بمجرد انها حاطه صورتها ع الفيس 
لكن هرجع واقول تانى خوف عليها من تصرفات الشباب
شكرااا ليكِِ
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

coptic eagle قال:


> اهلا بالاخت انجيلا
> الفكره مش فكره عيب الفكره ان في ناس بتستغل صور البنات وتعمل حجات مش كويسه
> فطبعا انا لا ارى مانع في وضع صورر للبنت


*تمام يا كوبتك
نورتنى
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> الاخ جرجس
> للاسف اسلوبك مش تمام معايا و خرجت عن حدود الادب مثل "متلفش و تدور" و اتهامك الضمنى ليا ب "قلة الاحترام" و استهزائك "منتهى الحكمة"
> و واخد الموضوع على اعصابك و كالعادة بتستنتج استنتاجات وهمية و مبالغ فيها.... اما عن الاتهامات فيبدو ان اسلوب القاء الاتهامات و الشخصنة هو معتاد عندك... كما لو كنا فى معركة !
> ملوش فايدة اكمل حوار طالما وصلنا للحد ده
> ...


*انا بصراحه لسه مقريتش تعليقاتكم كلها

لكن كل اللى بطلبه ياريت يكون الحوار والنقاش بكل احترام

والموضوع للنقاش يا جماعه بلاش يوصل للطريقه دى ويزعل ناس من بعضيها

وحقك عليا يا كريييتك 
*​


----------



## girgis2 (29 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> الاخ جرجس
> للاسف اسلوبك مش تمام معايا و خرجت عن حدود الادب مثل "متلفش و تدور" و اتهامك الضمنى ليا ب "قلة الاحترام" و استهزائك "منتهى الحكمة"
> و واخد الموضوع على اعصابك و كالعادة بتستنتج استنتاجات وهمية و مبالغ فيها.... اما عن الاتهامات فيبدو ان اسلوب القاء الاتهامات و الشخصنة هو معتاد عندك... كما لو كنا فى معركة !
> ملوش فايدة اكمل حوار طالما وصلنا للحد ده
> ...




*وحضرتك برضة أسلوبك مش حلو وفيه تهكم وعدم احترام لرأيي ومبالغة أيضاااا وشخصنة لما قولت :
*​
يعنى على فرض ان ولد قال "نايس بيك" على صورتها ده زى اخوها و مش مفروض لما يجاملها ترفع الجزمة و تديلوا بيها !
*
**أنت شايف ان البيئة اللي أنا تربيت فيها بتعمل كدا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
دا عيب لما تقوله

وللأسف الظاهر أنا كونت غلطان لما حبيت أوضحلك اننا مختلفين النشأة والبيئة ودا عادي فكانت هي دي النتيجة - ترفع الجزمة وتديلوه بيها -
**
*​اما لو انت مضايق ان الصور الناس شايفاها فلا تشمى اخت ولا خطيبتك و لامراتك فى الشارع و لا توديهم الشغل علشان مليون واحد بيشوفهم !
*
طيب ناقص كمان تقول اني هلبسها البرقع !!!!!!!!
دي اهانة ليا ولفكري أيضاااا !!!!!
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *وحضرتك برضة أسلوبك مش حلو وفيه تهكم وعدم احترام لرأيي ومبالغة أيضاااا وشخصنة لما قولت :
> *​
> يعنى على فرض ان ولد قال "نايس بيك" على صورتها ده زى اخوها و مش مفروض لما يجاملها ترفع الجزمة و تديلوا بيها !
> *
> ...


*تهكم ايه!وترفع جزمه ايه! وهلبسها البرقع!*
*
ياريت يا استاذ جرجس مع احترامى ليك الاسلوب فى الكلام يكون افضل من كدا

ممكن توضح اللى عايز تقوله بأسلوب كويس
*
*وياريت نفتكر يا حماعه ان احنا فى منتدى مسيحى

وكمان ياريت نقفل ع الموضوع طالما هيسبب مشاكل
*​


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2011)

مزيد من القاء التهم و الاستنتاجات المعهودة
يا سيدى انت صح و انا غلط و انا اسف
ارجو بعد كدة لو ردودى فى اى موضوع معجبتكش استحملها معلش و حاول تتجاهلها


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2011)

الرجاء الإلتزام بهدوء الأعصاب ولياقة الكلام والتصرف. تذكر قبل ان تكتب حرف واحد بانك في منتدى مسيحي واي خطأ تكتبه سيكون عثرة لغيرك.
سأعطي الموضوع فرصة اخيرة ليرجع النقاش لمساره، بهدوء وادب ولياقة.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن اقول راي

في قصة حصلت فعلا من حوالي 8 شهور

بنت عادية جدا بتحب تنزل صورها مخطوبة

اتعرفت علي شاب علي الفيس

اخد صورها وعمل صور تركيب وبعتهم ليها

قالها يا تكلمني (طبعا كلام وحش مش مجرد كلام ) واقبلك يا هنزل الصور دي علي اليوتيوب  

طبعا البنت مش ساكتت نزلت عملت محضر 

حولت تعرف من الولد بيانات عنه علشان تقدر تقبض عليه

لكن للاسف مش قدرت تاخد بيانات وفضل رغم البلاغ منهددها بالصور 

ومش عرفت المووضع انتهي علي اية

-----------
راي عادي البنت تحط صورها هي حرة عادي 

يحصلها اللي يحصلها تلقي صورها زي صور الممثلين بلتوث علي الموبايلات عادي 

تلقي صورها علي اليوتيوب عادي

يتركب ليها صور عادي

واحنا ملنا هي شايفه الدنيا بصورة خياليه

اوباما نفسه نزل تحذير عام للبنات من الفيس رئيس امريكا نيجي احنا ياجماعه نقول عيب وغلط 

---------------

الموقف الثاني

مرة بكلم بنت وعلي خطورة الفيس صور عليه وهي بقي تقولي غلط ومش ينفع وخطر البنات مش فاهمه وكلام كتير من كدة

وبعد كام يوم اعملها اضافه علي الفيس اجد منزله اكتر 160  صورة ليها في جميع الاماكن ولا كاني في البوم  فرح

---------------

سمعت تعليق عجبني

لو شايفه ان الصورة علي الفيس عادي 

ياريت تعليقها علي البلكونه احسن علي الاقل تسمعي الشكر بنفسك وتشوفيه بعينك بدل من النت


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ممكن اقول راي
> 
> في قصة حصلت فعلا من حوالي 8 شهور
> 
> ...


*
كلام جميل يا اوريجانوس

نورتنى يا باشا
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رأيي نفس رأي ميروو تقريبا*
*واكيد في الاول والاخر حريه شخصيه*
*شكرا لموضوعك المميز مينا*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *رأيي نفس رأي ميروو تقريبا*
> *واكيد في الاول والاخر حريه شخصيه*
> *شكرا لموضوعك المميز مينا*​


*نورتنى يا مايكل بمرورك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## وردة الرمال (31 أغسطس 2011)

أولا أشكر كاتب الموضوع عليه وهذا من أكثر المواضيع التي أعجبتني، فيه تنبيه للفتيات الغافلات، وأحيانا هناك أشخاص وليس شرط في الفيس بوك ولكن ممكن في مواقع أخرى يتعرف على الفتاة ويحط صور غير حقيقية ويطلب منها ان تبعث صورها وبعد ذلك يستغلهم في الفيس بوك أو مواقع أخرى ويمكن حتى باسمها هي.
تحياتي لك وأتمنى أن يجعل الله هذا في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2011)

_*ميرسى يا ورده الرمال

نورتى بمرورك

ربنا يباركك
*_​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (4 سبتمبر 2011)

انا شايفة ان المناقشة واخدة أكبر من حجمها وانا ليا رأى فى الموضوع دة هقولة من خلال مقارنة بسيطة بين بنتين حاطين صورتهم عالفيس بوك ...

البنت الاولى حطة صورة مثيرة جدا وواقفة بطريقة فيها مياصة وبتقبل طلبات الصداقة من أى حد سواء تعرفة أو متعرفوش وبالتالى التعليقات على الصورة بتاخد شكل معين أكيد مفهوم الشكل اللى اقصدة لانها ضايفة ناس كتير متعرفهمش ولا تعرف اخلاقهم وممكن يعلقوا بكلمات لا تليق .......

البنت التانية حطة صورتها برضو ولكنها صورة عادية جدا وتقصر قبول طلبات الصداقة على اشخاص تعرفهم جيدا معرفة شخصية كالاقارب ، اخوات صديقاتها ، زملائها فى الدراسة الذين تعرفهم جيدا وتعرف اخلاقهم وبالتالى فالتعليقات تكون من صديقاتها البنات ولو قام أحد الاصدقاء من الولاد بكتابة تعليق يكون فى حدود الأدب وفى الحدود التى تسمح بها البنت ذاتها ...

المقصود من هذة المقارنة بيان الفرق بين الشخصيتين فالبنت المحترمة معروفة و أرى أنة إذا ارادت البنت وضع صورتها الشخصية على موقع الفيس بوك فهذا قرارها وهذة حرية شخصية ولكن على حسب شخصية البنت ذاتها فهناك من ترى أنها فرجة لكل شخص يدخل ويشوف جمالها ويكتبلها كلمتين حلوين او حتى كلمتين فى منتهى السفالة وهناك من تحترم ذاتها وتحافظ على خصوصيتها فلا تضع صور مثيرة ولكن صورة بسيطة ومحترمة ومقصورة على اصدقائها التى تعرفهم جيدا ...


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

_*كلام جميل يا بنت فبساويه

نورتينى 

وربنا يباركك
*_​


----------



## raffy (5 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع راااااااائع يا هيرو ولفت نظرى جداا عنوانة ومضمونة 
انا موافقاك رأيك وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## jesus_son (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*هيرو الموضوع ده جميل بجد و صدقنى بنات كتير اعرفهم نفسى اقولهم نفس الكلام لكن تقول ايه بقى , اللى فى دماغها حاجة بتعملها , ربنا يستر على كل بناتنا و يحميهم و ربنا يحفظ شعبه
ربنا يباركك يا جميل ويبارك خدمتك , بجد موضوع جميل اوى​*


----------



## just girl (6 سبتمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> فعلا البيت والاسرة اولا
> طيب اقولك حاجة بعيد عن الفيس بس تقرب الفكر شوية من المواضيع دى
> انا مسئول نادى الكنيسة للشباب والبنات ولما بشوف موقف مش عجبنى  بوجهة وسواعى بكلم الاب او الام يوجهوا بنتهم
> اخر صيحة فى  الاهل بقى اليومين دول
> ...


----------



## just girl (6 سبتمبر 2011)

ويا كاتب الموضوع نشكر ربنا انك بتتكلم بهذا الوعى موظفاً للمنطق بشكل جيد ، وفعلاً مفيش بنت تقدر تنكر ده مهما بررت لان من خوفك وحرصك علينا نصحت لينا وكنت أمين معنا ، ربنا يهدى البنات دى لخيرها ويكفيها شر مسلك السوء و تعليمات الشرير  ، ثم يندموا وقت لا ينفع ندم

ارحمنا يا الله


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*ميرسى جدااا

raffy

jesus son

just girl

ربنا يبارك حياتكم
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*عندى رأيى الشخصى لكن مش حابه اتناقش كتير 
وضع الصور او عدم وضعها او اى نشاط على الانترنت من اى نوع حرية شخصية 
وضع صورة شخصية على ال facebook ايا كانت الصورة شكلها ايه اختيار شخصى حر ومش من حقى ولا من حق اى حد يقول لشخص واحد او واحدة بالغ وكبير انت بتعمل كده ليه ؟ ببساطة its not our business 
اى حاجة فى الحياة حرية شخصية واختيار شخصى ولايدل على البنت ديه متربية ولا لا وفى النهاية اللى يختار يعمل حاجة هو اللى هيتحمل نتيجتها مش احنا يبقى ليه نتدخل فى اختيارات الناس ؟؟؟؟؟

ميرسى على الموضوع عزيزى 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا مش من حقنا نقول لللناس غلط وصح بسبب اختلاف الفكر والطريقه التربيه والمجتمع

بس لم اسمع راي عكسي وافكر فيه ممكن اقتنع او لا يعني لازم نقول جميع الاراء وكل انسان حر فينا يقتنع

يعني اقول مميزات وعيوب واسيبه براحته بس مش معني كدة اني اسكت اقول هو حر مش هاقوله انه غلط او صح


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> فعلا مش من حقنا نقول لللناس غلط وصح بسبب اختلاف الفكر والطريقه التربيه والمجتمع
> 
> بس لم اسمع راي عكسي وافكر فيه ممكن اقتنع او لا يعني لازم نقول جميع الاراء وكل انسان حر فينا يقتنع
> 
> يعني اقول مميزات وعيوب واسيبه براحته بس مش معني كدة اني اسكت اقول هو حر مش هاقوله انه غلط او صح



*فيه فرق انى اوضح للى قدامى ايه الغلط والصح وانى احكم عليه وادينه واحجر على حريته الشخصية 
انا مش رافضة انك توضح لاى انسان الغلط والصح لكن فى النهاية تسيبه لاختيارة ومش تحكم عليه وتدينه بسبب اختياره وخليك فاكر ان اوقات كتير الغلط والصح بيكون نسبى مش لازم يبقى الصح فى نظرك صح فى نظر الاخر وجميع الناس مهما اتناقشو مش يقدرو يوصلو لصح مطلق او غلط مطلق فى مواضيع معينة

وبعدين هو فين الغلط فى وضع الصورة اساسا ؟
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الغلط

لان في اشخاص كتير وانا قبل كدة قبلت احد هذه المشاكل اخذ الصورة وعمل عليها فوتو شوب وهدد صحبتها بيهم

غير كدة هتكون مجال لتداول صورها علي النت او  الموبايلات

في مجالات كتيرة تاثر علي وضع الصورة


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> الغلط
> 
> لان في اشخاص كتير وانا قبل كدة قبلت احد هذه المشاكل اخذ الصورة وعمل عليها فوتو شوب وهدد صحبتها بيهم
> 
> ...



*الغلط هنا مش فى وضع الصورة الفعل نفسه مش غلط انما الغلط من المتخلفين عقليا والمتأخرين فكريا وحضاريا اللى بيعملو الحاجات اللى انت قولت عليها ديه
يبقى الغلط مش فى فعل البنت نفسه ولا يصح انى احكم عليها انها مش متربية وانها عايزة تلفت النظر وانها وانها لانها حطت الصورة على ال facebook 
خلو الامور وطريقة التفكير ابسط من كده 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 سبتمبر 2011)

انا شرحت ليكي وجه نظري ليه غلط واية الخطر منها

لكن ايضا في بعض البنات  بتنزل صور ليها بملابس وفي اماكن مش للنت دي صور خاصه جدا 

هنكون اية علي الوضع دا

كل رد بيتكلم علي نقطة معينه وضع معين مش قاعدة عامه

واوباما نفسه  قال كلمه حظر فيها من خطورة الفيس بوك والصور وفي بلد في قمة التحضر والعلم


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> انا شرحت ليكي وجه نظري ليه غلط واية الخطر منها
> 
> لكن ايضا في بعض البنات  بتنزل صور ليها بملابس وفي اماكن مش للنت دي صور خاصه جدا
> 
> ...




*اوك يااوريجانوس كل واحد ليه رؤية للامور ووجهة نظره الخاصة فى النهاية ليك كل احترامى واحترامى لوجهة نظرك والجميع كمان
فى النهاية كل واحد يشوف الصح والامان ليه ايه ويعمله 
سامحونى مش قادرة اتناقش اكتر من كده 
سلام

*


----------



## girgis2 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*كل واحد حر في رأيه

وكل واحد من حقه يعبر عن رأيه مهما كان ويجب أن يحترم الجميع رأيه وليس من حق أي أحد التهكم عليه أو اتهامه بالتخلف والرجعية وعدم الحضارة وأن تفكيره اسلامي

وأنا مازلت أرى أنه شيء غير لائق و**ضع البنت لصورها على الفيس حتى ولو لأصدقائها** فقط **وانتظار التعليقات عليها مثل حلوة** ومعرفشي آيه !!!

لأني أرى أن مثل هذا النوع من الاهتمام المفروض يكون مكانه الطبيعي جوة البيت مش خارجه

 ولكل مقام مقال *​


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2011)

كلامك تمام هيرو 

وراى سليم 

ليه احط نفسى فى موقف يهنى 
ويسمح ان ناس تتعدى حدودها معايا 
===========

مشكور على الموضوع المهم كتير 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## سمراءءء (8 سبتمبر 2011)

العنوان بصراحه جامددددددددددددددد اخر حاجه 
تاني شي انا  كمان رايي كدا لانه لو البنت مودبه ومحترمه وبنت ناس وبنيه صادقه لازم تتوقع من يللي بشوف صورها هو رح يعمل ايه لو البرايف بامان اي شخص من الفرند بعمل كدا لانه هو ببقي شب وما عليه لوم والبنت بنت وبتقبي متل لوح الزجاج  ادا وقع وما انكسر يبقي انشعر وبقيه فيه علامه 
ولا ايه رايك*​*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *كل واحد حر في رأيه
> 
> وكل واحد من حقه يعبر عن رأيه مهما كان ويجب أن يحترم الجميع رأيه وليس من حق أي أحد التهكم عليه أو اتهامه بالتخلف والرجعية وعدم الحضارة وأن تفكيره اسلامي
> *​



*اوعى تكون تقصدنى انا ,انا راجعت مشاركاتى مش لقيت الكلام ده انا قولته خالص 
وضحلى لو فيه حاجة ضايقتك او فهمت منها الكلام ده فى كلامى 
سلام
*


----------



## girgis2 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*اوعى تكون تقصدنى انا ,انا راجعت مشاركاتى مش لقيت الكلام ده انا قولته خالص 
وضحلى لو فيه حاجة ضايقتك او فهمت منها الكلام ده فى كلامى 
سلام*

*مش لازم تكوني قولتي الكلام دا هنا*
*ممكن يكون في موضوع تاني*

*وبعدين أنا هنا لم أوجه حديث شخصي لأحد بعينه*
*أنا هنا بتكلم بشكل عام*

*لأن ممكن في ناس غيرك تقول برضة نفس الكلام*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *مش لازم تكوني قولتي الكلام دا هنا*
> *ممكن يكون في موضوع تاني*
> 
> *وبعدين أنا هنا لم أوجه حديث شخصي لأحد بعينه*
> ...



*لكل شخص حق التعبير عن رأيه ولما انا او غيرى نشوف ان بعض الافكار مشبعة بالثقافة الاسلامية ديه رؤيتنا للامر وممكن تكون شايفها انت مش ثقافة اسلامية لكن احنا شايفينها كده لانها متجيش غير كده من وجهة نظرنا 
عموما الاختلاف فى الرأى لايفسد للود قضية 
انا بس حبيت اوضح وجهة نظرى علشان مش تكون زعلان من غير قصدى بس انا مش حابه اتناقش كتير اسفة
سلام 
*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااائع ياهيرو ربنا يباركك ويكون منفعه للكل​​*


----------



## white.angel (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا لست من انصار فكرة وضع الصور على الفيس بوك ....*
*والاسباب معلومه للجميع .... *​


----------



## girgis2 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*لكل شخص حق التعبير عن رأيه ولما انا او غيرى نشوف ان بعض الافكار مشبعة بالثقافة الاسلامية ديه رؤيتنا للامر وممكن تكون شايفها انت مش ثقافة اسلامية لكن احنا شايفينها كده لانها متجيش غير كده من وجهة نظرنا *

*أفهم من كدة اني أنا أوغيري من حقنا التعبير عن رأينا أيضاااا لما نقول أن لكي أنتي أيضاااا أفكار الحادية لأنها لا تعني غير الالحاد من وجهة نظري وخصوصاااا في موضوع مثل هذا :*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179654​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *أفهم من كدة اني أنا أوغيري من حقنا التعبير عن رأينا أيضاااا لما نقول أن لكي أنتي أيضاااا أفكار الحادية لأنها لا تعني غير الالحاد من وجهة نظري وخصوصاااا في موضوع مثل هذا :*
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179654​



*هذة وجهة نظرك حضرتك حر فيها ومن حقك التعبير عنها 
ولكن الموضوع ده كان سؤال منى وليس وجهة نظر او رأى وانا لاارى فى الموضوع اى افكار الحادية لانى لم اقل وجهة نظرى القاطعة فى الموضوع وانما كان استفسار منى للمناقشة وانا لااعتبر السؤال والمناقشة الحاد ولكن اذا كنت تعتبرها انت الحاد وتعتبر مجرد سؤالى الحاد هذا رأيك لا اغضب منه ولا ازعل منه هذة حريتك الشخصية 
سلام
*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*جميل *
*كملوا يا ابناء المسيح وكفرو بعض... حلو اوي *
*مالو موضوع الاجهاض يا اخي ايه علاقته بالالحاااااااااااااااااااد *
*هو لو حد قال ان البنت المغتصبة وحصل ع ذلك حمل من حقها تعمل الاجهاض يبقى مللللللللللللللحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ليه عايزين دايما تضيقه الخناق ع البنت؟ وتعاقبوها ع كل حاجة وتمنعوها من كل شي بحجج تافهة احيانا؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*ده كويس اننا لسه بنشم اوكسجين ممكن ييجي يوم وتقولولنا انو ممنوع كمان*
*بجد كثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *جميل *
> *كملوا يا ابناء المسيح وكفرو بعض... حلو اوي *
> *مالو موضوع الاجهاض يا اخي ايه علاقته بالالحاااااااااااااااااااد *



*ههههه شوفتى طلعت ملحدة انا يا انجى ,عادى كل واحد حر فى رأيه ومن حقة التعبير عنه 
سلام 
*


----------



## girgis2 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*وانا لاارى فى الموضوع اى افكار الحادية لانى لم اقل وجهة نظرى القاطعة فى الموضوع وانما كان استفسار منى للمناقشة وانا لااعتبر السؤال والمناقشة الحاد *


*دي لم تكن مناقشة بل كانت فلسفة وتبرير لجريمة خطيرة حذرنا منها الكتاب المقدس*

*وطالما هو كان موضوعك آيه اللي منعك تقولي وجهة نظرك بدل ما تقولي للأخوة هناك أنتوا ليه مش بتفكروا في الأم ؟ !!*​


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*ماهو المشكلة اعتدنا نحشر انفنا في كل حاجة*
*الامر حرية شخصية... تضع صورة او مش تضعها ده شانها ايه دخلكم انتوووووووووووو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *

*ايه رايكم تضعو موضوع على ان الراجل لا يجوز ان يضع صورته ع الفيس هههههههههههههههه*
*اعتقد هيكون احلى *

*ولا هو كل حاجة ع البنت وبس ؟ هاااااااااااا*


----------



## girgis2 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههه شوفتى طلعت ملحدة انا يا انجى *

*ههههه ظريفة مش كدة*

*زي ما أنا طلعت كمان ليا ثقافة اسلامية !!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *دي لم تكن مناقشة بل كانت فلسفة وتبرير لجريمة خطيرة حذرنا منها الكتاب المقدس*
> 
> *وطالما هو كان موضوعك آيه اللي منعك تقولي وجهة نظرك بدل ما تقولي للأخوة هناك أنتوا ليه مش بتفكروا في الأم ؟ !!*​



*ههههههههه انا مش قادرة اصدق انت جاى بتناقشنى فى موضوع تانى هنا ؟؟؟؟؟ واساسا الموضوع فى الاقسام الخاصة يعنى الكل مش هيكون متابع 
افتح موضوع جديد وناقشنى واضح انك مشحون منى جامد 
وانا لما قولت كده مكانش ده وجهة نظرى اساسا انا طريقتى فى النقاش لو مش تعرفها انى بطرح كل الافكار وبتكلم بلسان كل الافكار الموجودة فى الموضوع حتى لو كانت لا تمثل وجهة نظرى 
موضوع الاجهاض كان مجرد سؤال للنقاش منى طرحت فيه على لسانى كل الافكار الموجودة والمطروحة لكن انا شخصيا انا لم اوضح وجهة نظرى الشخصية فى الموضوع 
ثم ماعلاقة هذا الموضوع بالالحاد ؟ ماذا تعرف عن الالحاد حتى تقول ان مجرد سؤالى عن الاجهاض الحاد ؟هل السؤال خطأ فى نظرك ؟؟؟؟وهل هذا يعنى انى لااؤمن بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟ 

*


----------



## جيلان (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مش بالمظاهر الحكم على الناس لكن بالنية فى كل حاجة وما فى القلوب لا يعلمه الا الله
الخطورة موجودة لكن اللوم على القاتل وليس القتيل


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

> الخطورة موجودة لكن اللوم على القاتل وليس القتيل


*خطأأأأأأأأأأأ*
*ده القاعدة العامة*
*بس في قاعدة خاصة بتقول "لو كان القتيل في اي قضية هو البنت... فاللوم هنا يكون ع القتيل" *


----------



## جيلان (9 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعة رجاء المواضيع الخاصة ناقشوها عالخاص
الموضوع اتشتت 
استاذ جرجس مافيش داعى تناقش موضوع تانى هنا
وبعدين هدوا نفسكو شوية الموضوع ابسط من كدة


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *ههههه ظريفة مش كدة*
> 
> *زي ما أنا طلعت كمان ليا ثقافة اسلامية !!!!!!!!!*​



*فين فى كلامى قولت عليك انت شخصيا ثقافة اسلامية ؟؟؟؟؟
على ما اذكر انا عمرى ما اتكلمت على شخص بعينه كل كلامى على الافكار المطروحة وليس الاشخاص لانى افصل بين الفكر والشخص 
اذا كنت فى اى موضوع قولت عليك كده شخصيا هات الموضوع وانا اعتذرلك عنه واغير المشاركة 
انا لااشخصن فى النقاش انا اناقش بس الافكار لكن حضرتك الان اللى شخصنت ووصفتنى بالالحاد يعنى لم تناقش افكارى لكن ناقشت شخصى ووصفتنى ووصفت معتقداتى من غير ماتعرفنى 
لكن انا مش زعلانة ده رأيك 
*


----------



## girgis2 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*مالو موضوع الاجهاض يا اخي ايه علاقته بالالحاااااااااااااااااااد 
هو لو حد قال ان البنت المغتصبة وحصل ع ذلك حمل من حقها تعمل الاجهاض يبقى مللللللللللللللحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ملهوش مسمى تاني غير كدة لأنها أفكار غير مسيحية*
*وليه تجهضه أساساااا وترتكب جريمة زي كدة طالما في ملاجئ*​ 
*ليه عايزين دايما تضيقه الخناق ع البنت؟ وتعاقبوها ع كل حاجة وتمنعوها من كل شي بحجج تافهة احيانا؟؟؟؟؟؟*

​*أولاااا دي مش حجج تافهة دي تبريرات لشيئ خطير 
وبعدين هل باجهاض الطفل هتتحل المشكلة سواء كانت مغتصبة أو متزوجة وزوجها اللي منكد عليها دا لو أعتبرنا فعلاااا بأفكارها دي انها هي المظلومة فعلاااا مع زوجها ؟!!!!!!*

*وبعدين الكلام دا مش مكانه هنا*

*لو الموضوع اتفتح تاني أنا ليا رد مطول ليه على كل نقطة انطرحت فيه على فكرة*​


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

> *وبعدين هل باجهاض الطفل هتتحل المشكلة سواء كانت مغتصبة أو متزوجة وزوجها اللي منكد عليها دا لو أعتبرنا فعلاااا بأفكارها دي انها هي المظلومة فعلاااا مع زوجها ؟!!!!!!
> 
> *


*الموضوع كان بيتكلم عن المغتصبة بشكل خاص *
*لانها هتكون مجبرة تتحمل العذاب كل ما شافت الطفل ده اللي هيفكرها باللي حصل *
*ثم رفض المجتمع وووووووووووو *
*يعني يعملوها الرجالة وتشيلها البنت*




> *دي انها هي المظلومة فعلاااا مع زوجها ؟!!!!!!*


*لا*
*الراجل هو اللي دايما مظلوم...*



> *وبعدين الكلام دا مش مكانه هنا*


*مادام انت عارف ان الموضوع مكانه مش هنا فتحته ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## girgis2 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*لانها هتكون مجبرة تتحمل العذاب كل ما شافت الطفل ده اللي هيفكرها باللي حصل *​ 
*وليه تشوفه وتحتفظ بيه أساساااا طالما في حاجة اسمها ملجأ*​ 
*ثم رفض المجتمع وووووووووووو *​ 
*أنا مقولتش المجتمع بتاعنا ملائكي*
*والمفروض ان البنت فعلاااا لو كانت مظلومة المجتمع لا يظلمها بل يتعاطف معها ومع كل مظلوم*​

*وبعدين آية حكاية اللوم على القتيل دي ؟*​ 
*مين قال كدا أساساااا ؟!!!!*​
*مادام انت عارف ان الموضوع مكانه مش هنا فتحته ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*سيادتك اللي فتحتي الموضوع والمناقشة هنا*​ 
*أنا كل اللي عملته جبت لينك لموضوع كمثال يوضح وجهة نظري لما نقول لبعض اننا أفكارنا دي غير مسيحية*​


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*المفروض يتعاطف معاها بس ده مش هيحصل لان مجتمعنا المتقدممممم اوي بيعتبر المغتصبة = زانية *
*بيحكم عليها نفس حكمه ع الزانية بالزبط*
*وبلاش نجمل الموضوع اكثر*
*حضرتك عارف نفسية البنت بتكون عامله ايه بعد الاغتصاب؟؟ وفوق ده عايزها تحتفظ بثمرة الجريمة ده*
*لا حلو اوي الصراحة !!*

*هنسحب لان الموضوع صار ملوخية...*


----------



## girgis2 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*ده شانها ايه دخلكم انتوووووووووووو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*
*وأنتي شايفانا علقنا لها المشانق*

*كل واحد حر في رأيه ومن حقه يعبر عنه*

*الرأي والرأي الآخر*

*ولا هو رأيكم بس والباقي لا ؟!!!!!*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش رديت عليا يا اخ جرجس فين فى كلامى قبل كده وجهت كلام لشخص بعينه او ليك وقولتله انت ثقافتك وافكارك اسلامية زى ماحضرتك عملت معايا دلوقتى 
ياريت تقولى علشان اصحح الخطأ 
*


----------



## girgis2 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش رديت عليا يا اخ جرجس فين فى كلامى قبل كده وجهت كلام لشخص بعينه او ليك وقولتله انت ثقافتك وافكارك اسلامية زى ماحضرتك عملت معايا دلوقتى *
*ياريت تقولى علشان اصحح الخطأ *

*نعمممممم ؟!!!*​ 
*حضرتك عايزاني أجيبلك حاجة ممكن تكون حصلت بقالها شهور وأفتكرهالك وأجيبها هنا ؟ !*​ 
*ومع ذلك خليني معاكي على نفس الخط*​ 
*في موضوع كدة مش فاكر أسمه وعلى ما أعتقد في منتدى الشبابيات للأخ أوريجانوس*​ 
*كنت برد على أخت لينا هنا وتدعى موكي*​ 
*وحضرتك تدخلتي وقولتيلي يا أخ جرجس لاحظت من خلال ردودك على الأخت موكي انه هناك خلط بين المباديئ المسيحية والأعراف البدوية*​ 
*ورديت عليكي وقولتلك فين اللي في مشاركتي يدل على كدة أساساااا ؟!!!*​ 
*منين حكمتي عليا أني أفكاري بدوية متخلفة ؟*​ 
*دا غير كمان مشاركة ليكي على نفس الأخت لما قولتي محتاجين قرون لكي يكونوا بني آدمين*​ 
*دا كلام يليق برضة*​ 
*اذا كنا مش بني آدمين ومتخلفين في نظرك أو نظر غيرك*​ 
*فماذا نكون اذن ؟!!!!*​ 
*وهل تقبلون مثل هذا الكلام على نفسكم واذا كنتم لا تقبلوه فلماذا تنعتوا بيه المجتمع بأكمله في العموم واحنا كمان معاه ؟ !!!!*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *نعمممممم ؟!!!*​
> *حضرتك عايزاني أجيبلك حاجة ممكن تكون حصلت بقالها شهور وأفتكرهالك وأجيبها هنا ؟ !*​
> *ومع ذلك خليني معاكي على نفس الخط*​
> *في موضوع كدة مش فاكر أسمه وعلى ما أعتقد في منتدى الشبابيات للأخ أوريجانوس*​
> ...



*ماشى يا اخ جرجس شكرا على التوضيح كلامى معاك فى الموضوع التانى قولتلك الاحظ عندك خلط بين الافكار المسيحية والاعراف البدوية مش قولت انت كلك افكارك اسلامية وانت مسلم 
قولت فى خلط فى الافكار فى الموضوع ده بالتحديد ده كان قصدى وقتها يمكن تكون فهمته غلط لكن انا وقتها بردو ناقشت افكارك اللى طرحتها فى الموضوع مش جيت قولتلك ياجرجس انت مسلم 
فيه فرق بأنى اناقش افكارك اللى طرحتها وبين انى اقولك انت كذا 

عموما اعتذر عن سوء التفاهم ده واعتذر عن كلامى اللى ضايقك من غير قصد ,وزى ما انت شايف المجتمع كويس احنا كمان من حقنا نشوفه رجعى لان احنا اللى مظلومين فيه ومن حق الجميع التعبير عن رأيه 
اعتذر مرة اخرى واكرراسفى عن اى شئ ضايقك وقتها او دلوقتى انت اخ ليا فى المسيح ومش يرضينى تكون زعلان او متخيل انى بقول عليك انت شخصيا رجعى او متخلف حاشاك يا رجل  انك تكون كده ولاد المسيح لايمكن يكونوا متخلفين او رجعيين 
انا طولت اوى فى النقاش على غير عادتى بس ده كان لتوضيح وجهات النظر ولرفع اى مرارة او زعل ممكن تكون موجودة من غير علمى 
سلام المسيح ليك وللجميع 
*


----------



## Critic (9 سبتمبر 2011)

انا شايف ان فئة عريضة من الاقباط بيعملوا بثقافة الحجاب من غير ما ياخدوا بالهم بسبب تأثرهم بالاعراف البدوية !
بيفكرنى ده بمفتى استراليا لما قال معلقا على عدم الحجاب بتشبيهه القذر انه : لا عتب على القطط اذا نهشت اللحم الابيض

احنا برضو بنوصل الرسالة دى لما نعاتب البنت :
لا عتب على الشخص اللى يسرق صورتك طالما حطاها !

يعنى بنرجع العيب على البنت فى كل حاجة حتى لو كانت الضحية !

شوف احنا ماشيين على فين ....بالفكر ده اتوقع القبط يحجبوا نسائهم او ينقبوهم لدرئ الفتن !


----------



## مريم12 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

انا رأيى كده برضه 
ايه يعنى لما تحط اى صورة و بضايق فعلا من الناس 
اللى بتتصور مع حد و تنزل صورته من غير ما يعرف 
و فى الاخر يقولوا حصل كذا و كذا و كذا
طب ما نتقى شر الناس دى من الاول يا جماعة 
و بلاش موضووووووووع الصور تنزل خالص
و فى ناس تقول الصور الجماعية مش بيعملوا بيها حاجة
طب ليييييه نفضل قلقانين لا يعملوا حاجة و لا مايعملوش 
ما منحطش حااااجة احسن
بجد يا هيرووووووو كلام فى غاية الاهمية 
و يا ريت البنات بجد تخلى بالها من نفسها اليومين دول
ميررررررسى جداااااا للتوبيك التحفة ده 
و تقييم كمااااااااان​


----------



## bob (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا راي الصورة الشخصية تتحط ده كلام حلال حلال حلال
كل واحد لازم يبقي ليه حرية شخصية مش كل واحد يسقط افكاره علي الناس بان ده صح او ده غلط كل واحد يعمل اللي هو عايزه طالما مش بيضايق حد
و الله و اعلم :t7::t7:
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*أكيد البنت تحّط صورها دي حرّية شخصية ومش حرام، لكن صورة البروفايل لازم تكون مش الصورة الشخصية للبنت لأن في جروبات على الفيسبوك متخصصة في صور البنات والتعليقات الأقذر من القذرة عليها...وكمان البنت مش لازم تضيف إلا الناس الموثوق فيهم....وساعتها لو تلّقت منهم مجاملات أو مديح مش مشكلة، البنت برضه بني آدم وكُتر الضغط بيولّد الإنفجار. يا ريت الكل يفتّح عينيه ومايخدش الأمور ببساطة وكأننا بأمريكا، وكمان بلاش الضغط الزيادة. ده رأيي. سلام عليكم.*


----------



## girgis2 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*أكيد البنت تحّط صورها دي حرّية شخصية ومش حرام، لكن صورة البروفايل لازم تكون مش الصورة الشخصية للبنت لأن في جروبات على الفيسبوك متخصصة في صور البنات والتعليقات الأقذر من القذرة عليها...وكمان البنت مش لازم تضيف إلا الناس الموثوق فيهم....وساعتها لو تلّقت منهم مجاملات أو مديح مش مشكلة، البنت برضه بني آدم وكُتر الضغط بيولّد الإنفجار. يا ريت الكل يفتّح عينيه ومايخدش الأمور ببساطة وكأننا بأمريكا، وكمان بلاش الضغط الزيادة. ده رأيي. سلام عليكم.* 

*تصدق أنت راجل محترم*

*حتى طريقة نقدك طريقة مهذبة وهادية وعقلانية وحكيمة ومقنعة أيضاااا*

*أسجل اعجابي بحضرتك*

*شكرااا ليك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## bob (9 سبتمبر 2011)

> *يا أخي احنا هنا مقولناش صح ولا غلط ولا حرام ولا حلال*​
> *احنا بنقول أن هناك ما يليق وما لا يليق وما يوافق وما لا يوافق*​
> *وفي النهاية القارئ أو القارئة دول عندهم مخ وهيشوفوا ويوزنوا كلام كل واحد فينا واللي شايفينه صح هيعملوه*​
> *احنا معلقناش المشانق لحد أو صادرنا على آراء حد أو اتهمناه بأفكاره الاسلامية البدوية المتخلفة !!!!*​


*مع احترامي لكلام حضرتك يعني ايه يليق ولا يليق !!!!
انا بتكلم دلوقتي علي حاجه ترجع لحرية شخصية طالما مش بتضايق حد او لم تخرج عن حدود اللياقة ايه المشكلة لما البنت تحط صورتها هي حرة و فيها ايه البنت لما تستقبل تعليق فيه اطراء او لمجرد الهزار علي صوره ليها من اصدقائها !! *


----------



## girgis2 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*مع احترامي لكلام حضرتك يعني ايه يليق ولا يليق !!!!*
*انا بتكلم دلوقتي علي حاجه ترجع لحرية شخصية طالما مش بتضايق حد او لم تخرج عن حدود اللياقة ايه المشكلة لما البنت تحط صورتها هي حرة و فيها ايه البنت لما تستقبل تعليق فيه اطراء او لمجرد الهزار علي صوره ليها من اصدقائها !! *

*أولاااا أنا قولت قبل كدة اننا كل اللي بنقوله مجرد تعبير عن آرائنا ومفيش حد هيجبر حد على حاجة وهو مش عايزها وكل واحد حر في النهاية*​ 
*ثانياااا يا أخي الفاضل كل واحد فينا نشأ في بيئة معينة وله ثقافته وخلفيته اللي تخليه في حاجات يقبلها وغيره لا يقبلها أو العكس أيضاااا صحيح*​ 
*والكلام اللي قولته أنا قبل كدة قولته على الكومنتات اللي ممكن أشوفها أنا أو غيري بحكم بيئتهم ونشأتهم أنها لا تليق مثل أنتي حلوة وأمورة ومعرفشي آيه*​ 
*لأن مثل هذا الكلام وهذا الاهتمام مكانه الطبيعي والكافي المفروض يكون جوة البيت مش خارجه*​ 
*أما لو زي ما حضرتك بتقول كدة ممكن يكون التعليق من أجل الهذار فدي فعلاااا حاجة تحتمل الصواب والخطأ وطبعاااا دا على حسب التعليق أو كلام الهذار نفسه*​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*سلام ونعمة لكل المشاركين في الموضوع المهم ده سامحوني اذا زعلت حد اوطولت عليكم 
ياجماعة خراف الرب المترصد بحملانهم ذئاب قذرة فيه 3 نقط:
الاولي انا اكبر منكم بكتيير وعندي ايميلات ومحادثات لبناتنا بيتحايلو علي ولاد يمسحوا الصور اللي هما خدوها عندهم لانهم حولوها لصور جنسية  وده واقع حاصل فعلا
التانية القصة مبتجيش كده انا صاحب نظرية من سنة 85 بتقول اني اقدر اعمل اي حاجة وحشة مع اي بنت مهما كانت بنظرية الواحدة واحدة واسمحولي انبه البنات للموضوع ده لو افترضنا ان بنت المسيح شغالة في صيدلية دكتورة قد الدنيا مع واحد مسيحي او مسلم مش هتفرق الوضع هيبقي كالاتي في الاول وحنا معديين جنب بعض نعتذر وناخد بالنا ونبعد عن بعض وواحدة واحدة هنتكلم سوا واحكي عن مشاكلي اللي نصها تاليف واني وحداني ومحدش فاهمني و.و.....و..وهكذا واحدة واحدة برضه وحنا معديين من قدام بعض ورا البنش هتبقي الحكاية اسهل هنلمس بعض وايه يعني ونحط ايدنا عل بعض ميضرش وهكذا وناخد علي بعض ونتعود علي بعض والباقي انتوا عارفينه او تقدروا تتخيلوه
التالتة بقي دي مصيبة اولا موضوع الصور والفرندز اللي مفتوحة علي بعض الشباب بيستغلوها في معرفة تظبيتات وتربيطات ومعرفة البنات وتحركاتهم وعاداتهم من خلال الكلام مع بعض ودي مش عاوزة مجهود هيعد يقرا شوية في الاكونتات ويتفرج علي الصور ويصطاد البنت في حالة نفسية معينة ويشتغل عليها مكتئبين سوا ومخنوئين ونفسهم ينطلقوا ومحدش فاهمنا والناس وحشة وواحدة واحدة تاني بس المرة دي مش في الفيس زفت هننقل بقي ونبقي لوحنا علي الياهو ولا المسنجر وبرضوا بنظام الواحدة واحدة نبقي سمنة علي عسل وخاص اهو يبقي ابعتله شوية صور يشوفني ونا في الرحلة ولا ونا عالبحر ولا ونا مع الزفتة فلانة اللي طلعت صاحبته 
ابوس ايدين ورجلين كل البنات واولهم بنتي تاخدوا بالكم من الواحدة واحدة الل بتودي ورا الشمس اللي عاوز يأذي حد مبيجبهاش خبط لزق بتبقي حبه حبه واحده واحده
انا ولا بتكلم علي مسلم ولا مسيحي انا يتكلم علي عادات الشباب العادية اللي كنا بنعملها احنا وبتنجح
ومحدش يقولي اننا كنا قذرين لأن التكنولوجي والانفتاح اللي انتوا فيه عطت قدر من القذارة اسهل كتير من ايامنا
ربنا يستر علي بناتنا من الذئاب الطبيعية الموجودة حواليهم 
والمسميات اللطيفة ده صاحبي ومش هيئذيني وده زي اخويا وخالتي 
ده في المشمش ياروح قلب بابا قلبنا اتوجع خوف ومشاكل منكم اهدوا ربنا يهديكم الايام لوحدها زي الزفت
بركة وصلوات وحماية امنا العدرا بس هيا اللي تحميكم لانها المسئولة عن كل العذاري ومتئسوش قلوبكم وتركبوا دماغكم في الغلط
انا عارف اني طولت بس كان نفسي اقول الكلام ده من زمان في ودن كل بنت مسيحية
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*كل واحد كبير و عاقل و بالغ و حر مش عبد حر في تصرفاته طالما يفهم العاقبه* *هذا حقه*

*لسنا حماه الحمي ولا اوصياء عشان نقول كيت و كيت*

*و فيه بنات كتير بقالها سنين حطه صورها ولا شئ حصل*

*و ستات مجتمع كتير صورهم في كل مكان يعملوا ايه دول؟؟؟*

*هنعمل زي السعوديه بقي*؟

*فبركه الصور و التعليقات القذره لا تجرح الا من يفعلها لان دي حركات صبيانيه و مفهوم انها بقت موضه قديمه لا تؤثر علي الا المش محترم الي بيعملها و ممكن يتبلغ عنه البوليس كمان لان لو البنت سكتت علي التشهير يبقي هي بتشجع الي قدامها علي التمادي*

*ملحوظه*

*لا تحدث هذه القاذورات الاخلاقيه الا في الشرق الاوسط فتجد البنت في الصين و اليابان و اوروبا و افريقيا يضعن صورهن ولا تشكل اي هم اصلا*

*بس الاجابه جاهزه من الشباب هنا في الوطن العربي*

*اصلهم عديمات الشرف*

*(قال يعني) بلاش اتكلم ...*

*و شكرا*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

whiteeagle2 قال:


> *
> التانية القصة مبتجيش كده انا صاحب نظرية من سنة 85 بتقول اني اقدر اعمل اي حاجة وحشة مع اي بنت مهما كانت بنظرية الواحدة واحدة واسمحولي انبه البنات للموضوع ده لو افترضنا ان بنت المسيح شغالة في صيدلية دكتورة قد الدنيا مع واحد مسيحي او مسلم مش هتفرق الوضع هيبقي كالاتي في الاول وحنا معديين جنب بعض نعتذر وناخد بالنا ونبعد عن بعض وواحدة واحدة هنتكلم سوا واحكي عن مشاكلي اللي نصها تاليف واني وحداني ومحدش فاهمني و.و.....و..وهكذا واحدة واحدة برضه وحنا معديين من قدام بعض ورا البنش هتبقي الحكاية اسهل هنلمس بعض وايه يعني ونحط ايدنا عل بعض ميضرش وهكذا وناخد علي بعض ونتعود علي بعض والباقي انتوا عارفينه او تقدروا تتخيلوه
> 
> *​



*ي**عني البنات كلها منحله مثلا ولا البنت الي بتشتغل كدا و كدا يعني و مش قد كدا و ممكن تروح مع اي شخص و سهله*

*انت فاكر كل البنات عبيطه ولا ايه يا كابتن*

*اصحي احنا مش سنه عشرين *

*ربنا يرحمنا من ثقافه عرعرستان الي جاتلنا من البترودولار*

*ابقي ما تنساش تحبس بنتك في البيت لانها ممكن في ثانوي حد ياخدها بالراحه واحده واحده فاحسن حل احبسها بقي*

*و ممكن برضه مراتك احد يستدرجها بالكلام المعسول بياع ولا بتاع*

*احسن حل البنت ما تشوفش الشارع من اصله ايه رايك*

*هترد عليا و تقولي بناتي متربيين هقولك و بنات ناس كتير و الي بتتاخد واحده واحده دي اصلا بتكون عارفه و اختارت*

*توب علينا من مصرستان يا رب ....*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *ولا هو رأيكم بس والباقي لا ؟!!!!!*​




*ممكن برضه نقول نفس الكلام لحضرتك*

*راي حضرتك انت الصح مثلا و الباقي لا ؟؟؟*:close_tem​


----------



## Critic (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*



هنعمل زي السعوديه بقي؟

فبركه الصور و التعليقات القذره لا تجرح الا من يفعلها لان دي حركات صبيانيه و مفهوم انها بقت موضه قديمه لا تؤثر علي الا المش محترم الي بيعملها و ممكن يتبلغ عنه البوليس كمان لان لو البنت سكتت علي التشهير يبقي هي بتشجع الي قدامها علي التمادي

أنقر للتوسيع...

**احييكى جدا على الكلام ده*
*فعلا ثقافة الحجب  الحجاب طغت على عقول المسيحيين فى الشرق*
*احنا محتاجيين توعية ضخمة و ثورة فكرية علشان نطلع من عبائة الفكر الاسلامى*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*اصل لو حد قذر اخد صوره بنت و فبركها من الفيس بوك بس بدون اي طرق اخري  تبقوا غشيمين اوي  لانه  فيه طرق تانيه زي كلنا بنروح للمصوراتي عشان نتصور باسبور و بروفايل و صور مناسبات و كدا تمام*

*دلوقت كل الكاميرات ديجيتال*

*و الصور بتعالج رتوشها علي بي سي*

*ممكن مصوراتي ياخد النيجاتيف الديجيتال و يعمل فيه البدع و الوان الطيف ماهو مصور بقي و دايس في العمليه*

*و ممكن برضه بنت يتهكر علي جهازها و صورها مع اهلها او صحابها او جوزها تتاخد*

*ايه بقي*

*نمنع البنات من البي سي و المصورين تحت حجه سرقه و فبركه صورها برضه*

*الدنيا بقت دنيا ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا و بلاش تفكيرنا يبقي بدائي كدا لازم البنت تتعلم تاخد حقها و تنسي نظره الارذال الي هيتكلموا عليها لانها لو حصل لها موقف رغما عنها و سكتت هتتهدد و هيتمادي الشخص معاها*

*الديجيتال بقي في حياتنا كلنا و شويه شويه الخصوصيه عماله تقل و تخس فالمنع مبقاش حل*

*يالا انا قولت الي عندي و رزقي علي الله و خلي الي يقول يقول*


*سلام *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*يغلق مؤقتاً لحين مراجعه كل المشاركات
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2011)

قمت بحذف مجموعة من المشاركات الغير لائقة بين الأعضاء.
الرجاء الإنتباه لطريقة مخاطبتكم لبعضكم البعض. من المهم جداً ان يكون نقاشكم بصورة حضارية ولائقة.
حذاري من ان تكونوا عثرة لبعضكم البعض بسبب نقاش لحل مشكلة إجتماعية.

وجهت تنبيه لبعض الأعضاء ولذلك أنتظر منكم حسن تصرف ولياقة في الكلام عندما يُفتح الموضوع من جديد.

الاخت دونا، تستطيعين فتح الموضوع بعد إكمالك مراجعة المشاركات.


----------

